# Super kitty to the rescue !



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I LOVE THIS CAT !!

AMAZING VIDEO: Cat saves boy from dog attack in Southwest ...
www.turnto23.com/.../amazing-video-cat-saves-boy-from-dog-attack-in- southw...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That cat is an angel in disguise...what a hero!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wasn't sure if that link worked.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/cat-saves-boy-vicious-dog-attack-article-1.1791876


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The best part was that after the cat beat the poo out of that dog , he ran after him to make sure he got the message !

Poor kid ! Geez , it could've been worse ! Most likely the kid will be traumatized forever and be scared of dogs. Cant blame him one bit either. The dog was stalking him. Look at the dogs tail how straight and still it was. Very scary ! I could be wrong but was the dog at first biting a toy then it ended up biting the child ? I can't make it out in the video.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here Laura, this one shows the dog approaching. It actually targets the boy from the other side of the car.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I saw this on the news this morning. What a good kitty!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This kitty is a real angel!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is incredible, I love that kitty.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG! What an incredible cat Tara is! That is amazing!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I LOVE this video!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Jill  Yep , definitely targeted the child. 
It is horrendous the way he grabbed that child ! Sooo scary !
Now that would have been a SSS sort of thing. But now the dog is probably being held and someone will fight to have the dog released saying it wasn't the dogs fault. I didn't listen or read the story itself , just watched the video. Maybe I should have done that before posting , but thats usually what happens , at least around here. Some crazy advocate will say the child provoked the dog and blah blah blah .
And then they'll take the kitty in for being vicious and put it to sleep.
If that cat is a stray i would personally go get it and adopt it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The dog is being held on Rabies watch and WILL be put down as soon as it's cleared of disease. The owner does not want the dog back at all...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The cat belongs to the little boy and no way they will do anything to it. The public outcry would be amazing and destructive.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super Kitty! :stars:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We were amazed watching this last night on the news. The dad said the kitty earned her salmon for life. Mom was on her way to help but the cat beat her to it. Just amazing. What a special pet!!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mom as well, even though she would have never been able to get the dog away as quickly, do you see what she does? She looks over the boy quickly, puts him on his feet, and tells him to scat into the house while she puts herself between the dog and her child. 

This could have been a crippling disaster if not for the cat AND a mom who was actually out in the yard supervising her child's playtime.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I did notice Mom's actions. I was glad to see how fast she showed up in the video. All too often the parents discover a dead child and tell the news they had no idea their child was being mauled by a dog in the back yard. Shameful! The whole situation could have had a devastating outcome if not for the actions of Tara the cat and Mom.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I disliked cats until I saw this video...And I have a deeper respect for moms as well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

MsScamp said:


> I did notice Mom's actions. I was glad to see how fast she showed up in the video. All too often the parents discover a dead child and tell the news they had no idea their child was being mauled by a dog in the back yard. Shameful! The whole situation could have had a devastating outcome if not for the actions of Tara the cat and Mom.


Absolutely ! What is scary is if Tara didn't do what she did , and the Mom had to fight the dog off her son , would there have been a tug of war or even worse. It took me a while to watch that video. When it first came up i passed on it cause i really didn't want to see a child get hurt like that. Couldn't bring myself to watch it. But then my husband said it wasn't as bad as I thought and to watch it . Scares the life out of me ! I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of what Momma bear would have done or did to that dog ! :thumb:


----------

